# Crisick went from Beta to Alpha, holy shit



## theropeking (Jan 14, 2019)

From an* insecure faggot *to *high t motherfucker *that would knock you out in 10 seconds


----------



## Hunter (Jan 14, 2019)

before pics or GTFO


----------



## theropeking (Jan 14, 2019)

Hunter said:


> before pics or GTFO


Nigga Its in the thread


----------



## androidcel (Jan 14, 2019)

Didn't he got exposed at lookism?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hunter said:


> before pics or GTFO


----------



## Hunter (Jan 14, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Nigga Its in the thread



my b, i was confused because he looks exactly the same in the first photo.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 14, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Didn't he got exposed at lookism?



Nope. They just found out that he was fucking around on Tinder during a relationship with a cute 8/10 girl.


Hunter said:


> my b, i was confused because he looks exactly the same in the first photo.



Now look at his lips and nose. His lips turned him into an alpha male. Wider and better shaped lips. Ultra masculine Chad


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 14, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Didn't he got exposed at lookism?


what do you mean? what did he do


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't get the hype about this guy. @Nibba mogs him to oblivion.


----------



## Hebbe wem (Jan 14, 2019)

BoneMAXXING said:


> Don't get the hype about this guy. @Nibba mogs him to oblivion.



Yeah i agree justcris only gets way more matches on tinder


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Isn't this dude from Lookism?
He drowns in pussy already, what's the point in morphing him? Kill him with an ocean of pussy?


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

Guys a PSL 5 max shit facial harmony


----------



## brother (Jan 20, 2019)

low iq thread


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

brother said:


> low iq thread



@Psychonaut


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Guys a PSL 5 max shit facial harmony



Your name suits you well lmao


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

theropeking said:


> @Psychonaut


Yes?


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Guys a PSL 5 max shit facial harmony



Psl 6

He gets more tinder matches than any other psl user.


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Psl 6
> 
> He gets more tinder matches than any other psl user.



He was rated 6.5 to 7 on every platform. Even on lookism where everyone is cancer and rates low as fuck.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> He was rated 6.5 to 7 on every platform. Even on lookism where everyone is cancer and rates low as fuck.



Oh sry. He is a psl 7 in my rating scale that I created a few weeks ago.

Hes definetely in the 6-7 range


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Oh sry. He is a psl 7 in my rating scale that I created a few weeks ago.
> 
> Hes definetely in the 6-7 range



Link to that? sounds interesting to see how different people have different perceptions of the PSL scale


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> He was rated 6.5 to 7 on every platform. Even on lookism where everyone is cancer and rates low as fuck.


JFL at rating this a 7 



Shity eyes, shity brows, horrible nose, his facial harmony is below average to average at best. Only thing saving him is his bones, again PSL 5-6 max


----------



## Phad (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> JFL at rating this a 7
> View attachment 14642
> View attachment 14643
> 
> Shity eyes, shity brows, horrible nose, his facial harmony is below average to average at best. Only thing saving him is his bones, again PSL 5-6 max


Lmao but study hacks is 5 psl. Legit everybody is a 5 psl nowadays


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> JFL at rating this a 7
> View attachment 14642
> View attachment 14643
> 
> Shity eyes, shity brows, horrible nose, his facial harmony is below average to average at best. Only thing saving him is his bones, again PSL 5-6 max



Dude I did a Tinder experiment with this photo and he managed to get over 20 matches after 100 swipes.
Even with a narrow jaw he manages to get 20 matches

here the morph I used
-narrowed his jaw
-thinner neck

=20 matches

Now just imagine a Tinder experiment with his original pics 




>






Phad said:


> Lmao but study hacks is 5 psl. Legit everybody is a 5 psl nowadays



Who the fuck says that he is a psl 5? He is a PSL 4 MAX


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

Would Chris be a Darwin Gvnger tho


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Guys a PSL 5 max shit facial harmony


Dude you are rating everyone 5-5.5 from what i've seen.


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> JFL at rating this a 7
> View attachment 14642
> View attachment 14643
> 
> Shity eyes, shity brows, horrible nose, his facial harmony is below average to average at best. Only thing saving him is his bones, again PSL 5-6 max



He's 17 years old in both pictures and still a PSL 6







If this dude is a PSL 5 or 5.5 then I'm a fucking UBER CHAD.

https://streamable.com/jrwc0


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Dude I did a Tinder experiment with this photo and he managed to get over 20 matches after 100 swipes.
> Even with a narrow jaw he manages to get 20 matches
> 
> here the morph I used
> ...


Everyone says that. I can name several knowledgable people who have rated me 5.5 PSL LOL.
I got 70 matches in 1.5 hour in Seoul with my pics (not the ones displayed here, better ones, of me).


I won't go into this discussion with you, you're just a weak cunt hiding behind the keyboard. Toxic piece of shit.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> He's 17 years old in both pictures and still a PSL 6
> 
> View attachment 14644
> 
> ...


Depending on pics he goes from PSL 5 to 6, his bones are good but his harmony is off and harmony is way more important than anything else


Sc22 said:


> Dude you are rating everyone 5-5.5 from what i've seen.


That’s where a lot of the users I’m rating fall into which is slightly above average


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Depending on pics he goes from PSL 5 to 6, his bones are good but his harmony is off and harmony is way more important than anything else
> 
> That’s where a lot of users fall into which is slightly above average



I'm sure "harmony" matters in your eyes when his Tinder looks like this after a week of swiping






I swear the jealousy of some people is literally pathetic sometimes. Why can't people just admit that there are some good looking people out there who were genetically gifted? TSH, Orb, Nibba, Defiant_soul, all PSL users who are very good looking.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Everyone says that. I can name several knowledgable people who have rated me 5.5 PSL LOL.
> I got 70 matches in 1.5 hour in Seoul with my pics (not the ones displayed here, better ones, of me).



I'm sorry but the majority can't rate here, I swear. 
Examples:
Some people here include height & body into the PSL rating even though PSL is only about your Facial Aesthethics. 
Some people even rate females with the PSL system JFL. If people don't know shit about the PSL rating system they shouldn't use it. Just stick to your normie ratings boyos.

-----------------

BTW:
I remember when I was a mod at r/truerateme and gave extremely good & accurate ratings so that I would get about 10-20 pm's a day from people to rate them. 

Today, I don't rate people that 

A) need surgeries
B) are below average in terms of looks
C) request me to rate their pics 

>A) I dont want anyone to go for surgeries because of me
>B) I dont want to hurt anyones feelings because I did that too often in r/truerateme back in april 2017
>C) Self-explanatory


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Dude I did a Tinder experiment with this photo and he managed to get over 20 matches after 100 swipes.
> Even with a narrow jaw he manages to get 20 matches
> 
> here the morph I used
> ...


Tbh, the difference is unnoticeable, you can tell he has a wide jaw just by his chin, so you can hide it as much as you want, but it won't fool our biological instincts.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> I'm sure "harmony" matters in your eyes when his Tinder looks like this after a week of swiping
> 
> View attachment 14646
> 
> ...


Lol I never said he was ugly, he’s def above average but not to the extent some people think he is. I’m rating him objectively and a PSL 6 is good enough for most women as well, there was another user here who I rated 6 and he got great results on tinder


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> I'm sure "harmony" matters in your eyes when his Tinder looks like this after a week of swiping
> 
> View attachment 14646
> 
> ...


I thought that was your tinder for a second then, lol.
Yeah Chris is naturally gifted. Chris mogs everyone in the PSL communities, also I wouldn't put Nibba with TSH/orb/Crissick, I feel like his looks are in a different category.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

VST said:


> Tbh, the difference is unnoticeable, you can tell he has a wide jaw just by his chin, so you can hide it as much as you want, but it won't fool our biological instincts.



If the difference wouldn't be that unnoticable, Crisick wouldn't be able to get over 50 matches after the swipe limit on his original pics. There is obviously a big difference to the morphed version.


----------



## Kenma (Jan 20, 2019)

This thread


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

VST said:


> I thought that was your tinder for a second then, lol.
> Yeah Chris is naturally gifted. Chris mogs everyone in the PSL communities, also I wouldn't put Nibba with TSH/orb/Crissick, I feel like his looks are in a different category.



Orb is the only one that comes close to him, and there are a few people that posted in psl and mog crisick but I wouldn't consider them as PSL user since they have less than 100 posts. So Crisick= King of PSL with ORB


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Lol I never said he was ugly, he’s def above average but not to the extent some people think he is. I’m rating him objectively and a PSL 6 is good enough for most women as well, there was another user here who I rated 6 and he got great results on tinder as well



You first started saying he's a PSL 5 max. Then you went to 5.5 and now 6.

You seem like you have no idea what you're talking about. Everyone on Lookism rated him a 6.5 to a 7.4 on his very first thread posted there. If you make an average he would score around 6.9 with 100 replies

Saw his pics on /truerateme as well and he would always score a 7+ with 50 replies or so.

You need to stop coping at some point


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> You first started saying he's a PSL 5 max. Then you went to 5.5 and now 6.
> 
> You seem like you have no idea what you're talking about. Everyone on Lookism rated him a 6.5 to a 7.4 on his very first thread posted there. If you make an average he would score around 6.9 with 100 replies
> 
> ...


I said 5 relating to the pic op posted which he is a 5 in jfl, in other pics he looks slightly better which is why I said 5-6. Most people don’t know how to rate for shit, that’s def not what a 7/10 looks like with that harmony


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> I said 5 relating to the pic op posted which he is a 5 in jfl, in other pics he looks slightly better which is why I said 5-6. Most people don’t know how to rate for shit, that’s def not what a 7/10 looks like with that harmony



So your rate is the "true rating" of a user in here, but 150 users put together rating pretty much in the same range is somehow false?


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> So your rate is the "true rating" of a user in here, but 150 users put together rating pretty much in the same range is somehow false?


Anyone who has enough knowledge about aesthetics wouldn’t rate this guy a 7 on the PSL scale, taking into account bones, harmony, facial ratios, etc


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> I said 5 relating to the pic op posted which he is a 5 in jfl, in other pics he looks slightly better which is why I said 5-6. Most people don’t know how to rate for shit, that’s def not what a 7/10 looks like with that harmony



Facial Harmony is hard to rate. The only one's that can tell you if you have a nice facial harmony or not are females but they are lying anyway, if you ask them

Crisick's facial propotions are very good. Dont know what ure talking about. His nose and eye area are kind of fucked up but his top 0.1% mouth area & lower third are compensating it. & his facial ratios are pretty good.

Btw If his facial harmony would be that bad he woulnd't manage to get so many matches.
There are many people with very good lower thirds but they cant manage to get over 5 matches lmao. He is a psl 7 on my morph and his original version is a psl 6.5.

Youre too much coping rn.


----------



## TeaGuy (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> I said 5 relating to the pic op posted which he is a 5 in jfl, in other pics he looks slightly better which is why I said 5-6. Most people don’t know how to rate for shit, that’s def not what a 7/10 looks like with that harmony


if Chris is a 5-6 max, then what does an 7 or 8 look like according to you lol?I don't know anyone irl that looks better than him and I also never see people at my uni campus that look better than him.
psl 5-6 is about 60-70%, your rating makes no sense.


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Guys a PSL 5 max shit facial harmony



Nah his facial harmony is fine. I agree its not really that good but its definetly not bad.


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Anyone who has enough knowledge about aesthetics wouldn’t rate this guy a 7 on the PSL scale, taking into account bones, harmony, facial ratios, etc



The thing is that users who actually HAVE knowledge about aesthetics and who have been around PSL forums for more than 5 years still rated him a 7. I'll take their word when it comes to rating over you anytime of the day.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Facial Harmony is hard to rate. The only one's that can tell you if you have a nice facial harmony or not are females but they are lying anyway, if you ask them
> 
> Crisick's facial propotions are very good. Dont know what ure talking about. His nose and eye area are kind of fucked up but his top 0.1% mouth area & lower third are compensating it. & his facial ratios are pretty good.
> 
> ...





Actually no, facial harmony is mostly about how good your individual features are and their ratios to each other. This guys midface ratio is off, his eye area is average at best, subpar palprebral fissure length, horrible nose, bad eyebrows, etc. To be a 7+ you need everything to be good so no his mouth and lower third don’t compensate for it which is why he’s a 6 max in his other pics. As for tinder like I said being a 6 is good enough to get a bunch of matches, the user arcbrah or whatever his name is on here was rated 6 and he got a bunch of matches on there too.


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 14669
> 
> Actually no, facial harmony is mostly about how good your individual features are and their ratios to each other. This guys midface ratio is off, his eye area is average at best, subpar palprebral fissure length, horrible nose, bad eyebrows, etc. To be a 7+ you need everything to be good so no his mouth and lower third don’t compensate for it which is why he’s a 6 max in his other pics. As for tinder like I said being a 6 is good enough to get a bunch of matches, the user arcbrah or whatever his name is on here was rated 6 and he got a bunch of matches on there too.



Facial harmony is how good your features mesh together, not how good your individual features are. 
If that was the case then Ryan Gosling would be a 5.

Once again, you proved you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> Facial harmony is how good your features mesh together, not how good your individual features are.
> If that was the case then Ryan Gosling would be a 5.
> 
> Once again, you proved you have no clue what you're talking about.


Jfl are you blind? I said how good your individual features are AND their ratios to each other


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Jfl are you blind? I said how good your individual features are AND their ratios to each other



And that's where you're wrong. Because it doesn't matter how good your individual features actually are. You can have shit features and have insane harmony.

Once again, see Ryan Gosling which is the perfect example for everyone bringing up "harmony".

He has NCT, weak eyebrows, weak lower third, weak lip area, huge forehead, weak zygos and the list goes on.

Yet his harmony is insane and women get their pussies wet just by looking at him.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

TeaGuy said:


> if Chris is a 5-6 max, then what does an 7 or 8 look like according to you lol?I don't know anyone irl that looks better than him and I also never see people at my uni campus that look better than him.
> psl 5-6 is about 60-70%, your rating makes no sense.


Because PSL 6 is top percentile as well which is also why he gets a ton of matches, these are 7-8+


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 14669
> 
> Actually no, facial harmony is mostly about how good your individual features are and their ratios to each other. This guys midface ratio is off, his eye area is average at best, subpar palprebral fissure length, horrible nose, bad eyebrows, etc. To be a 7+ you need everything to be good so no his mouth and lower third don’t compensate for it which is why he’s a 6 max in his other pics. As for tinder like I said being a 6 is good enough to get a bunch of matches, the user arcbrah or whatever his name is on here was rated 6 and he got a bunch of matches on there too.



Nope, the only possible way to measure facial harmony would be to check the facial symetry, that's it, but then again it's not enough to determine if one has a good facial harmony or not.

Ratios are cope. A good score at the golden ratio mask doesn't mean shit.
If his nose, supbar eye area would have a huge effect on his facial harmony, he wouldn't be able to get so many (and very qualitative) matches. Just morph yourself with a good lower third and you will see that a good lower third alone won't give you over 50 matches after swipe limit. That's Chad lite tier.

A PSL 6 would on average get 20 matches & a PSL 5 +10. But thats all theory and it can differ. Furthermore, he got on all his photofeeler pictures 99%, which is extremely good. Not even 1 pic got lower than 99%.
*Nevertheless, he will be never higher than a psl 6.8 due to his eye area. *Its over for him (jk, srs, ngl)

BTW: That arcbrah dude got like 10 matches with his best pictures & we just ran tinder experiments with some aspie selfies of Crisick and yet he managed to get so many matches, jfl. This again shows how good his face is.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> And that's where you're wrong. Because it doesn't matter how good your individual features actually are. You can have shit features and have insane harmony.
> 
> Once again, see Ryan Gosling which is the perfect example for everyone bringing up "harmony".
> 
> ...


You will never have top tier harmony if your features are shit. Ryan Gosling is below average facially judging objectively jfl if you think that’s insane facial harmony, the only reason girls go crazy for him is because of that movie he was in, if he wasn’t famous he would be nothing esp facially. See Jeremy Meeks for actual insane harmony


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 20, 2019)

so many retarded low iq copers in this thread


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> Nah his facial harmony is fine. I agree its not really that good but its definetly not bad.


In the op pic it looks below average to average at best, other pics average but not top tier harmony for sure


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> You will never have top tier harmony if your features are shit. Ryan Gosling is below average facially judging objectively jfl if you think that’s insane facial harmony, the only reason girls go crazy for him is because of that movie he was in, if he wasn’t famous he would be nothing esp facially. See Jeremy Meeks for actual insane harmony



So he's considered one of the most sexiest men alive just because he played in some movie?

I'm done trying to argue with you. I thought you had some better arguments and something to back up your claims but you actually don't.


----------



## TeaGuy (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Because PSL 6 is top percentile as well which is also why he gets a ton of matches, these are 7-8+
> 
> View attachment 14674
> 
> ...


They don't mog him by 1-2 psl points, if they mog him at all. If you compare those pics with Chris model pictures there isn't really that much of a difference.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> So he's considered one of the most sexiest men alive just because he played in some movie?
> 
> I'm done trying to argue with you. I thought you had some better arguments and something to back up your claims but you actually don't.







Yep this is the sexiest men alive JFL he’s below average facially stop the cope  his status halo saves him


TeaGuy said:


> They don't mog him by 1-2 psl points, if they mog him at all. If you compare those pics with Chris model pictures there isn't really that much of a difference.


They literally mog him in every aspect facially, only their bones are close


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 14677
> View attachment 14678
> 
> Yep this is the sexiest men alive JFL he’s below average facially stop the cope  his status halo saves him


 don’t agree with you on Chris but gosling is definitely haloed by his status as a film star in romantic films, the director picked for a role because his face wasn’t good looking I read somewhere


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 14677
> View attachment 14678
> 
> Yep this is the sexiest men alive JFL he’s below average facially stop the cope  his status halo saves him
> ...



Yeah, that dude is considered SEXY by females which is all that matters at the end of the day. He literally wets 4 billion pussies on a daily basis.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> Yeah, that dude is considered SEXY by females which is all that matters at the end of the day. He literally wets 4 billion pussies on a daily basis.



Status though gosling is pretty subhuman his harmony is not above average at all


----------



## theropeking (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 14677
> View attachment 14678
> 
> Yep this is the sexiest men alive JFL he’s below average facially stop the cope  his status halo saves him
> ...



I agree with you on Ryan Gosling, he is a 5 psl on my psl rating scale and one of 5 examples I put for PSL 5. Good, atleast you gained a little bit respect from me.


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Status though gosling is pretty subhuman his harmony is not above average at all



There are many male celebrities who have status, are above in looks, and are still not considered as good looking or have as many women flock to them like they do with Gosling. 
Seriously try it, the dude is a fucking mystery when it comes to the opposite gender. Take a good looking male model and Ryan Gosling, put them together, and ask a bunch of girls/women who do they prefer and you're going to be mind blown.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> There are many male celebrities who have status, are above in looks, and are still not considered as good looking or have as many women flock to them like they do with Gosling.
> Seriously try it, the dude is a fucking mystery when it comes to the opposite gender. Take a good looking male model and Ryan Gosling, put them together, and ask a bunch of girls/women who do they prefer and you're going to be mind blown.



Lol I’ll try at school fuck it


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Lol I’ll try at school fuck it



PM me the results if you actually do it


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> PM me the results if you actually do it



Of course any models in particular you would like me to use ?


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Of course any models in particular you would like me to use ?



Anyone you consider good looking and that mogs Gosling to dirt


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> Anyone you consider good looking and that mogs Gosling to dirt


I think Gosling's face isn't that good. Maybe he has great harmony but nothing outstanding.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> I think Gosling's face isn't that good. Maybe he has great harmony but nothing outstanding.



Gosling fucking subhuman he’s just haloed by status only retards think he has harmony


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

I didn’t get 10 matches with my best picture, I got more than 10 matches a day on tinder but I’m very selective matching only with gl girls
It was just for information and second info, i mogged crisick on the mogging contest


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I didn’t get 10 matches with my best picture, I got more than 10 matches a day on tinder but I’m very selective matching only with gl girls
> It was just for information and second info, i mogged crisick on the mogging contest



Plz just stop...

You don’t mog Chris, arcbrah and I’m pretty sure you either drew or Chris mogged you


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

Actually that’s I used this aspie selfie for tinder and I got some nice girls conversations


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Guys a PSL 5 max shit facial harmony


*Coping
Enthusiast*
JoinedDec 15, 2018Messages457
*[U]Coping[/U] Can we call him arcdyke too, I think it's funnier*


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Plz just stop...
> 
> You don’t mog Chris, arcbrah and I’m pretty sure you either drew or Chris mogged you




Yess that was a cope, the final score was 3-3 and they weren’t any other votes, but yeah tbh he mogs me


dogtown said:


> Plz just stop...
> 
> You don’t mog Chris, arcbrah and I’m pretty sure you either drew or Chris mogged you



And why are u guys calling me arcbrah?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Yess that was a cope, the final score was 3-3 and they weren’t any other votes, but yeah tbh he mogs me


Hey you're back so what went down at reddit Jfl


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Yess that was a cope, the final score was 3-3 and they weren’t any other votes, but yeah tbh he mogs me
> 
> 
> And why are u guys calling me arcbrah?



You got another girlfriend yet btw ?


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I didn’t get 10 matches with my best picture, I got more than 10 matches a day on tinder but I’m very selective matching only with gl girls
> It was just for information and second info, i mogged crisick on the mogging contest


I would say your on the same looks level as him, both a PSL 6


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Yess that was a cope, the final score was 3-3 and they weren’t any other votes, but yeah tbh he mogs me
> 
> 
> And why are u guys calling me arcbrah?


Chris looks like a generic WASP chad, he's def at least a 6.5, he's way way more masculine looking than arceus and we underestimate how much arceus's disgusting skin holds him back


----------



## Jaded (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> i mogged crisick on the mogging contest


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Hey you're back so what went down at reddit Jfl



Im not talking to you, you’re a fucking ugly antisocial frustrated aspie. Btw if you said something once again on the forum about my bath pics( cause yeah that’s a bad pic from me, I don’t look good, but I think no one looks good on every pic except 10/10 guys) I will send u a pic of me fucking a hot chics and then I will came to eat your anus


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

@Arceus300


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Chris looks like a generic WASP chad, he's def at least a 6.5, he's way way more masculine looking than arceus and we underestimate how much arceus's disgusting skin holds him back


Looking more masculine doesn’t mean better looking jfl the perfect mix is looking masculine and feminine at same time


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Im not talking to you, you’re a fucking ugly antisocial frustrated aspie. Btw if you said something once again on the forum about my bath pics( cause yeah that’s a bad pic from me, I don’t look good, but I think no one looks good on every pic except 10/10 guys) I will send u a pic of me fucking a hot chics and then I will came to eat your anus


Calm down faggot


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Chris looks like a generic WASP chad, he's def at least a 6.5, he's way way more masculine looking than arceus and we underestimate how much arceus's disgusting skin holds him back



If course he’s more masculine fucking idiot I’m 19 late bloomer, what’s the point comparing an Fully developped adult with me? My face will mature with time. And everyone on this forum skin mogs me, but I slay more than 99.99% of the forum, cause skin isn’t that important


----------



## Jaded (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Im not talking to you, you’re a fucking ugly antisocial frustrated aspie. Btw if you said something once again on the forum about my bath pics( cause yeah that’s a bad pic from me, I don’t look good, but I think no one looks good on every pic except 10/10 guys) I will send u a pic of me fucking a hot chics and then I will came to eat your anus


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> If course he’s more masculine fucking idiot I’m 19 late bloomer, what’s the point comparing an Fully developped adult with me? My face will mature with time. And everyone on this forum skin mogs me, but I slay more than 99.99% of the forum, cause skin isn’t that important


Then why are you saying you mog him. Why is it even a question. Skin is very important.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Looking more masculine doesn’t mean better looking jfl the perfect mix is looking masculine and feminine at same time




That’s true, look at Tom cruise, Leo di capris, but you need to have like at least masc lower tird


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Calm down faggot




Calling me faggot is a bit funny, cause I will eat your pussy irl. im Way more masc than u and I will beat ur ass


Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 14693
> View attachment 14694
> View attachment 14693
> View attachment 14694
> ...




That’s a random pic taken by a girl in a bath I was drunk and I didn’t sleep well, so what’s the point? You think I should look good on every pic?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> im Way more masc than u


You got that right tbh


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Welcome back baby @Arceus300 It's my deepest regret to tell you that I officially mog you


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Calling me faggot is a bit funny, cause I will eat your pussy irl. im Way more masc than u and I will beat ur ass



Ohh I have missed you arcbrah


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Welcome back baby @Arceus300 It's my deepest regret to tell you that I officially mog you


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Then why are you saying you mog him. Why is it even a question. Skin is very important.



It was a joke, he mogs me fore sure, yeah skin is important but not that much bro. I got a theory, Harmony>Bones>Eyes>Skin>Hair


----------



## Jaded (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Calling me faggot is a bit funny, cause I will eat your pussy irl. im Way more masc than u and I will beat ur ass







@Mansnob mogs you.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Ohh I have missed you arcbrah




That’s not a joke, frame, height(185cm) deep voice, brow ridge, lower tird I’m the typical dom ufc fighter ahaha


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 14695
> 
> @Mansnob mogs you.


Major @Mansnob thoughts??


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arcbrah I got more matches in Japan than you in Japan... I so mog the living fuck out of your ugly ass face my fucking god how more can I laugh JFL 

You got 19 matches in 1 hour, my pics got 60. It's over faggot


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 14695
> 
> @Mansnob mogs you.




Dont Know who is it ? I became a meme on the forum that’s great guys


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Dont Know who is it ? I became a meme on the forum that’s great guys





StudyHacks said:


> Arcbrah I got more matches in Japan than you in Japan... I so mog the living fuck out of your ugly ass face my fucking god how more can I laugh JFL
> 
> You got 19 matches in 1 hour, my pics got 60. It's over faggot


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 20, 2019)

Hunter said:


> my b, i was confused because he looks exactly the same in the first photo.



This says a lot about the nickeling and diming we do when it comes to our faces.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Arcbrah I got more matches in Japan than you in Japan... I so mog the living fuck out of your ugly ass face my fucking god how more can I laugh JFL
> 
> You got 19 matches in 1 hour, my pics got 60. It's over faggot



In japan? What the fuck, who care about japan, do it in a European country. Btw, 60 matches( not likes with tinder gold) I’m talking about matches is impossible, even if you’re a male model


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> That’s not a joke, frame, height(185cm) deep voice, brow ridge, lower tird I’m the typical dom ufc fighter ahaha



What ? Why you quoting me I don’t care about your features


----------



## Jaded (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Dont Know who is it ? I became a meme on the forum that’s great guys








This is Major @Mansnob. Mogs you.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> What ?



I said stop calling me faggot cause I’m dom


Jaded said:


> View attachment 14697
> 
> This is Major @Mansnob. Mogs you.




Ah yeah dude of course he mogs me, know what everyone here mogs me


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> frame


no


Arceus300 said:


> deep voice


jfl we heard your voice, you cant even larp this


Arceus300 said:


> brow ridge


average


Arceus300 said:


> typical dom ufc fighter


you admitted you're a "late bloomer" (cope) so you're not as masculine as you'd like to be


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> What ? Why you quoting me I don’t care about your features



It wasn’t adresses to you


RedPilledStemcel said:


> no
> 
> jfl we heard your voice, you cant even larp this
> 
> ...



You forgot height


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> In japan? What the fuck, who care about japan, do it in a European country. Btw, 60 matches( not likes with tinder gold) I’m talking about matches is impossible, even if you’re a male model


What likes, you idiot? It's not impossible, I just did that literally 2 hours ago. Also, I can't do the same without Tinder Gold, because I can't set the GPS location up wherever I want WITHOUT Tinder Gold smfh

I dunno wtf ur talking about pfhahahaha. I mean, what's a like on Tinder? I only know what "match" means but not "like".

I literally matched with 60 japanese chicks, 6-7/10's bro. Your profile only got 19 matches. it's over for you

Edit: Oh yeah, no, I'm talking about matches, not likes. idgaf about likes lolz


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> What likes, you idiot? It's not impossible, I just did that literally 2 hours ago. Also, I can't do the same without Tinder Gold, because I can't set the GPS location up wherever I want WITHOUT Tinder Gold smfh
> 
> I dunno wtf ur talking about pfhahahaha. I mean, what's a like on Tinder? I only know what "match" means but not "like".
> 
> I literally matched with 60 japanese chicks, 6-7/10's bro. Your profile only got 19 matches. it's over for you




You’re an autist bro. A like is people who liked your profil but didn’t match them. And you cannot have 60 matches per hour, it’s a cope. I got more than 10 matches jour in a 100k people town, that’s very much, but you’re coping 60 matches per hour


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> I said stop calling me faggot cause I’m dom
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah dude of course he mogs me, know what everyone here mogs me



I didn’t call you a fag arcbrah but since your so insistent on it


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I didn’t call you a fag arcbrah but since your so insistent on it
> 
> View attachment 14698




Im not talking to you I’m talking to psychonut


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You’re an autist bro. A like is people who liked your profil but didn’t match them. And you cannot have 60 matches per hour, it’s a cope. I got more than 10 matches jour in a 100k people town, that’s very much, but you’re coping 60 matches per hour


Omfg this idiot really doesn't believe he's a subhuman compared to me huh? First off, baby, if you took the time to clear up your skin, MAYBE then, MAYBE you would actually stand a chance against me?

Next time I'll set you and myself up in Thailand. We're gonna see who scores more Tran I mean girls.
In fact I've even set up 20 dates with 20 japanese chicks, of those 60. JFL I feel bad for doing this tbh, I mean, those girls are innocent, eh? Man I'm such a scumbag, I'm not gonna do this again


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

@StudyHacks 

@Psychonaut 

@dogtown 

Wait for me, I will came in ur pussy with some tinder screenshot, and I got the bath pics on my tinderbox it over


StudyHacks said:


> Omfg this idiot really doesn't believe he's a subhuman compared to me huh? First off, baby, if you took the time to clear up your skin, MAYBE then, MAYBE you would actually stand a chance against me?
> 
> Next time I'll set you and myself up in Thailand. We're gonna see who scores more Tran I mean girls.
> In fact I've even set up 20 dates with 20 japanese chicks, of those 60. JFL I feel bad for doing this tbh, I mean, those girls are innocent, eh? Man I'm such a scumbag, I'm not gonna do this again




Any way, in Europe how many matches per hour do you have, and stop copping with ur shit you’re talking to me about Thailand... and don’t forget that I only slay prime pussy, don’t matches with sub 6 girls


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> @StudyHacks
> 
> @Psychonaut
> 
> ...


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> @StudyHacks
> 
> @Psychonaut
> 
> ...


LOL u mad for getting mogged by a man of higher class than you? Oh god your French boypussy is hurting, huh, Maybe you should take some aspirin <3


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> LOL u mad for getting mogged by a man of higher class than you? Oh god your French boypussy is hurting, huh, Maybe you should take some aspirin <3



Bro you’re an absolute idiot


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Bro you’re an absolute idiot


An absolute idiot for slaying in Japan while you got your ass kicked by a man of higher class? OK.

I'll tell you what: This is what your face looks like in the eyes of women:


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> An absolute idiot for slaying in Japan while you got your ass kicked by a man of higher class? OK.
> 
> I'll tell you what: This is what your face looks like in the eyes of women:
> 
> View attachment 14704


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


>


Inb4 "muh browridge" "my lower third" "my zygos" "my lips"

Obligatory warning: Arceus may be about to post a video of himself taking a shit. Mandatory recommendation for use of nose clips


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Inb4 "muh browridge" "my lower third" "my zygos" "my lips"
> 
> Obligatory warning: Arceus may be about to post a video of himself taking a shit. Mandatory recommendation for use of nose clips



Bwhahahahaahahahhahahahahah


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Also LOL at the cope @Arceus300... You telling me you wouldn't fuck JAP pussy? You wouldn'T touch asian chicks? Nigga not only is your skin ugly as sin, but your logic has just won a Darwinian award too
Talk about achievement of the day. I envy you


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Also LOL at the cope @Arceus300... You telling me you wouldn't fuck JAP pussy? You wouldn'T touch asian chicks? Nigga not only is your skin ugly as sin, but your logic has just won a Darwinian award too
> Talk about achievement of the day. I envy you




What the fuck bro. Why are you matching girls in Thailand you will take a flight to Thailand just to fuck some girls? You’re crazy


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> What the fuck bro. Why are you matching girls in Thailand you will take a flight to Thailand just to fuck some girls? You’re crazy


No. I'm doing these experiments to assess my slay-potential in different parts of the world. Tbh I'm mostly attracted to asian women, so as far as I'm concerned, as long as (and if) I am a slayer of asian women, but not of caucasians or blacks, I'm 100% fine with that.

I've slayed on Tinder in South Korea and japan so far, Thailand is next. I'm gonna be trying my luck in every East-Asian / South-East Asian country. I could care less about white women or blacks ngl.


Arceus300 said:


> What the fuck bro. Why are you matching girls in Thailand you will take a flight to Thailand just to fuck some girls? You’re crazy


And actually yeah I would if I didn't have other stuff to do (university).


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> No. I'm doing these experiments to assess my slay-potential in different parts of the world. Tbh I'm mostly attracted to asian women, so as far as I'm concerned, as long as (and if) I am a slayer of asian women, but not of caucasians or blacks, I'm 100% fine with that.
> 
> I've slayed on Tinder in South Korea and japan so far, Thailand is next. I'm gonna be trying my luck in every East-Asian / South-East Asian country. I could care less about white women or blacks ngl.
> 
> And actually yeah I would if I didn't have other stuff to do (university).




Intersteing i should try to, cause I hang out with latinas, whites, asians, Arab girls all phenotype except black( they don’t like pretty boys I guess) but don’t know with wich ethny I will be the more successful


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Intersteing i should try to, cause I hang out with latinas, whites, asians, Arab girls all phenotype except black( they don’t like pretty boys I guess) but don’t know with wich ethny I will be the more successful



You will slay all ethnicities you gl, I did decent with blacks in the USA when I tried some dating apps.

Asians will always be the easiest btw though


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You will slay all ethnicities you gl, I did decent with blacks in the USA when I tried some dating apps.
> 
> Asians will always be the easiest btw though


Is that because we're white?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Is that because we're white?



It’s that simple


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> It’s that simple


We would suffer from the opposite effect if we were blacks, correct? I hear asian women really don't like black guys


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You will slay all ethnicities you gl, I did decent with blacks in the USA when I tried some dating apps.
> 
> Asians will always be the easiest btw though



Thank you for the compliment can I give you a little kiss?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Thank you for the compliment can I give you a little kiss?



Of course arcbrah


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> We would suffer from the opposite effect if we were blacks, correct? I hear asian women really don't like black guys



White with big dick> black


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Thank you for the compliment can I give you a little kiss?


Fuck off with the faggotry pls


Arceus300 said:


> White with big dick> black


So that's why I'm so succesful.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> We would suffer from the opposite effect if we were blacks, correct? I hear asian women really don't like black guys



I heard that too, but I sore some people on lookism day blacks slay Asians I couldn’t tell you about that one


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 20, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Fuck off with the faggotry pls



Bro you want to fuck me in the ass and leaked on pornhub


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

Studyhacks and arcbrah are literally my fav users on here jfl at this comedy


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Bro you want to fuck me in the ass and leaked on pornhub


If we actually went to Japan we could shoot a gay scene. We'd debut. You'd be the girl.


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 20, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Major @Mansnob thoughts??


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Yes


High iq


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 20, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> High iq


Hm yes in order to be desired by the femoid species you must wear a shower cap at all times and brandish the double chins. Yes


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> 100k people town


You'd get destroyed in a real city tbh


Arceus300 said:


> What the fuck bro. Why are you matching girls in Thailand you will take a flight to Thailand just to fuck some girls? You’re crazy


it's over for low iq cels


----------



## behumble (Jan 21, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> I think Gosling's face isn't that good. Maybe he has great harmony but nothing outstanding.



Exactly. He has below average features but still has great harmony and is considered gl by women thanks to it.


----------



## RationalBrody (Jan 23, 2019)

You can nitpick all his little defects all you want, thruth is he has that masculine face halo that makes those little flaws irrelavant.


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 23, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Actually that’s I used this aspie selfie for tinder and I got some nice girls conversations



In frontal is meh


----------

